

Shnake: classic snake game in Bash - cesarbs
https://github.com/cesarbs/shnake

======
crazydiamond
Great work. For those on OSX, replace "seq" with "jot -" and it works.
(perhaps you could check for seq at the start and use "jot -" instead.)

The "wasd" keys get me each time. I've not lasted more than 10 seconds! Any
chance of using arrow keys or hjkl instead?

~~~
cesarbs
Thanks! I didn't know about jot on OSX, I'm gonna fix that. I'm thinking of
making the keys configurable via command-line parameters (as well as some
other things in the game). I picked the "wasd" keys from FPS games :)

